# BAMMA #15 (Potential Fights Discussion)



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

From #14 I'd be interested to see the following;

Paul Daley
Mansour Barnaoui
Max Nunes
Jim Wallhead

Good fights would be;

*Paul Daley VS*
Masour Barnaoui (At Welterweight)
Cathal Pendred (not sure if still contracted to CWFC)
Peter Sobotta (top european opponent)
Dennis Hallman (international)

Unlikely fights;
Jim Wallhead (team mate)
Eddie Ellis

*Mansour Bernaoui VS*
Paul Daley (as above)
John Maguire (Big domestic name, fresh off UFC run)
Ryan Scope (Good domestic opponent)
Andre Winner
Dan Lauzon (International)

*Max Nunes VS*
Karlos Vemola (Top domestic opponent)
Scott Askham (Good domestic opponent)
Che Mills (not sure about CWFC contractual status, in poor form but still a big UK name)
Tomasz Drwal (Top European opponent, ex-UFC)
Luiz Cane (International)

*Jim Wallhead VS*
Eddie Ellis (see BAMMA #13)
Cathal Pendred (CWFC contract?)
Peter Sobotta (Top european opponent)
Wayne Murray (Good domestic opponent)

From other BAMMAs; Jason Jones, Harry McLeman, Tim Wilde all deserve a mention and I wouldn't mind seeing them in action.

What fights would you like to see?


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Cathal Pendred made it onto the TUF Edgar/Penn season cast


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

CupCake said:


> Cathal Pendred made it onto the TUF Edgar/Penn season cast


Bollocks, scratch his name then!

:thumbsup:


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'd like to see Wallhead/Ellis this time for 5 rounds, I never understood why BAMMA do 3-round title fights. Wallhead would have a point to prove in a rematch.

The Peter Sobotta isea is also cool, Wallhead/Sobotta could be a fun one


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Right just to help you out. While we haven't confirmed ANY bouts for BAMMA 15 yet, I'll just throw out some amendments for you

Paul Daley is fighting in a K1 bout very close to our date (Which hasn't been announced yet) so while not impossible is quite unlikely that he will be on the card.

Barnaoui is our LW champ and won't be fighting at any other weight.

Pendred is on Tuf, Mills & Maguire are with CWs. lauzon is with WSOF.


I could add the fights I'd like to see but I don't want people to think they are official matches or anything because I don't have any input with the matchmaking process.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> Right just to help you out. While we haven't confirmed ANY bouts for BAMMA 15 yet, I'll just throw out some amendments for you
> 
> Paul Daley is fighting in a K1 bout very close to our date (Which hasn't been announced yet) so while not impossible is quite unlikely that he will be on the card.
> 
> ...


Consider that your disclaimer mate, what would you like to see?


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

With a UK scene this thriving it's a shame Paul Taylor retired  

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Wallhead/Ellis II
Colin Fletcher Vs. Andre Winner
Max Nunes Vs. Scott Askham (MW World)
Wayne Murrie Vs. Leon Edwards (WW British)
Harry McLeman Vs. Lee Chadwick (MW British)
Neil Wain Vs. Phil DeFries (HW World)
Tom DuQuesnoy Vs. Jay Furness 
Andy Craven Vs. James Saville


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> Wallhead/Ellis II
> Colin Fletcher Vs. Andre Winner
> Max Nunes Vs. Scott Askham (MW World)
> Wayne Murrie Vs. Leon Edwards (WW British)
> ...


Fletcher/Winner sounds good, so does Wain/DeFries. Too bad Warburton left, there were still some good matchups left for him.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Firemass said:


> *With a UK scene this thriving it's a shame Paul Taylor retired*
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Taylor was still UFC when he retired, he may not have got past Njokuani but thats not to say he'd have been cut with a loss.


OOH! OOH! Mr BAMMA man :bye01: why are the title fights only 3 rounds?


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

CupCake said:


> Taylor was still UFC when he retired, he may not have got past Njokuani but thats not to say he'd have been cut with a loss.
> 
> 
> OOH! OOH! Mr BAMMA man :bye01: why are the title fights only 3 rounds?


The reason we contest 3 over 5 rds is because a) TV time we have, b) it's a UFC thing not in the rules of MMA that fights have to be over 5 rds.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Not specifically for the event, as BAMMA UK said there would be some issues with some things.

But I'd like to see...

Mansour Barnaoui Vs John Maguire (If they can get him back) - Lightweight Title.
Eddie Ellis Vs Paul Daley - Welterweight Title
Jim Wallhead Vs Romario Manoel Da Silva
Andre Winner Vs Colin Fletcher
James McAlister (if not with CW) Vs Tom DuQuesnoy
Ion Pascu Vs Alex Reid


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Not specifically for the event, as BAMMA UK said there would be some issues with some things.
> 
> But I'd like to see...
> 
> ...


Ion Pascu Vs. Alex Reid?? Do you want Reid to be the first person to die in the cage? If you weren't there live wait until you see the Nunes Pascu fight. The liver kick Pascu landed nearly ended the fight with Nunes puking in the cage. If he did that to Reid (Who is fighting Tony Giles at UCMMA in Feb) he wouldn't get up.




Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> Ion Pascu Vs. Alex Reid?? Do you want Reid to be the first person to die in the cage? If you weren't there live wait until you see the Nunes Pascu fight. The liver kick Pascu landed nearly ended the fight with Nunes puking in the cage. If he did that to Reid (Who is fighting Tony Giles at UCMMA in Feb) he wouldn't get up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it bad that my answer to your question was yes? .

The way I figured it, none of us will be Alex Reid fans. Ones coming off a win (co-main event, not long ago, as well as the Badarse shambles), and the other is coming off a loss. Skill level might be miles apart, but there is always some fun to be seen in Alex Reid getting his ass kicked. Arguably, Kong is above Pascu by quite a bit, and he almost got upset by Reid. It'd have been worth seeing him either get his arse handed to him or give a good showing.

Didn't know he went over to UCMMA though. No doubt he'll be defending that very prestigious title of his.

Ultimate Ultimate Challenge, Ultimate Ultimate Challenge *Clicks channel due to worst music in history*.

By the way, I appreciate you posting on here man. Seeing someone take the time to interact with people on a medium like this, and more importantly actually give your opinions, it's awesome to see and actually makes me not want to miss a single BAMMA event.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Is it bad that my answer to your question was yes? .
> 
> The way I figured it, none of us will be Alex Reid fans. Ones coming off a win (co-main event, not long ago, as well as the Badarse shambles), and the other is coming off a loss. Skill level might be miles apart, but there is always some fun to be seen in Alex Reid getting his ass kicked. Arguably, Kong is above Pascu by quite a bit, and he almost got upset by Reid. It'd have been worth seeing him either get his arse handed to him or give a good showing.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your nice words. I know before I worked for the company I always wanted to see MMA companies getting more involved with those of you who pay to see events (And those who just watch) so I'm just doing what I think all companies should. 




Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you guys fully record everything for BAMMA? If so, you guys should stream the stuff you're not putting on TV online before the event. You had 4 fights on last weekend, but a full card in total. Obviously I know fk all about business though so maybe there's millions of reason why you can't haha.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

We had planned t o live stream the prelims for 14 however it wasn't 100% in place and a certainty to not collapse so we were not happy with going ahead with it. However we should have a solid streaming solution in place for 15.

I have started uploading the fights to our You Tube channel where the first three are already online inc. iIon Pascu Vs. Max Nunes 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Well you don't want an Invicta kind of situation when it comes to failing to meet demands of the fans. So it's best to not rush it and work on it.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> We had planned t o live stream the prelims for 14 however it wasn't 100% in place and a certainty to not collapse so we were not happy with going ahead with it. However we should have a solid streaming solution in place for 15.
> 
> I have started uploading the fights to our You Tube channel where the first three are already online inc. iIon Pascu Vs. Max Nunes
> 
> ...


Yeah I made sure to check the youtube page a few days after the event. Sounds good. Even if you guys don't put it together in the next few events, knowing that the plans are at least in place is good.



CupCake said:


> Well you don't want an Invicta kind of situation when it comes to failing to meet demands of the fans. So it's best to not rush it and work on it.


Yeah if something is pretending to be bringing stuff out, and have all kinds of delays, it's better to avoid it.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Max Nunes Vs Alessio Sakara

Calling it now..........

Mr BAMMA, do you know of any plans to have Mark Adams defend his belt?


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Mark Adams is retired and that belt is vacant. That's something. Else on my list to do, update the Wiki page.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Noticed from Twitter BAMMA seem intent on Nunes-Askham, personally think Askham (despite being given the championship) needs to be more known, would be a bit of a waste for Nunes who at this point can main event, hmmmm.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Askham/Nunes won't be happening at BAMMA 15 as Askham is still recovering from his shoulder injury. Also, Ellis is still out. So neither of the fights will happen in March.




Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> Askham/Nunes won't be happening at BAMMA 15 as Askham is still recovering from his shoulder injury. Also, Ellis is still out. So neither of the fights will happen in March.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, can you give us any hints who we might see ME ?


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Dryesports.com has an article on which fights he'd like to see at B15 http://dreysports.com/2014/02/17/top-5-mma-fights-that-need-to-take-place-at-bamma-15/

Freakshow's manager Dale then posted the fights he'd like to see in reply (Granted all of his fighters are in there)

Ryan Scope vs Jack Marshman Andrew Punshon vs Lee Chadwick
Colin fletcher vs Andre Winner 
Paul Cook vs Tim Newman

Winner looks like he won't be at B15 as he has just signed to fight Jeremy Petley at the new Europa MMA event.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'd love to see Stapes in BAMMA, he's way better than we saw in Bellator...dunno if they've still got him under contract.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'd really like to see Daley fight for the title.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

There could be a BAMMA announcement not to far away... ;-)


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Looking forward to it.


----------

